# r33 vspec or r34 gtt



## TINTIN-GTR (Dec 28, 2008)

do you think its worth keeping hold of my r33 gtr or should i change for an r34 gtt. i know the latter is a lower spec car but it is newer. I just dont know, any ideas anyone?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Hold on to your GTR mate :thumbsup:


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

Test drive a GTT of equivalent worth to your GTR.

Consider the hassle of switching.

Make up you own mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

The R34 GTT's are a great daily driver and have nice power as standard, we bought one in from Japan with cat-back exhaust system, Greddy Profec B boost controller and induction kit already fitted, an apexi power FC was fitted when it arrived over here and was mapped and she produced 289 BHP which i was quite impressed with, especially as it were to the rear wheels. 

They can also be made look very well and with some more modifications you will see a good power figue out of them.

The only thing is.... it's not a GTR and that really does bug some people, you could always hold out for longer and try stretch to an R34 GTR :thumbsup:

If it were me i would be holding onto the GTR and maybe giving it a bit of an update or freshen up, some nice new engine upgrades and maybe a new look on the out side of her to keep you interested in it till you can afford the DADDY !!!!!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I concur!



Claus-Add said:


> The R34 GTT's are a great daily driver and have nice power as standard, we bought one in from Japan with cat-back exhaust system, Greddy Profec B boost controller and induction kit already fitted, an apexi power FC was fitted when it arrived over here and was mapped and she produced 289 BHP which i was quite impressed with, especially as it were to the rear wheels.
> 
> They can also be made look very well and with some more modifications you will see a good power figue out of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

TheD said:


> I concur!


I concur too.....Jeez all this concuring is hard work :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Seconded :chuckle:



Claus-Add said:


> I concur too.....Jeez all this concuring is hard work :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

TINTIN-GTR said:


> do you think its worth keeping hold of my r33 gtr or should i change for an r34 gtt. i know the latter is a lower spec car but it is newer. I just dont know, any ideas anyone?


That's a tough question.

Basicly you have to tell us more about what you want!
Just because the R34 GTT is newer doesn't mean it will feel so much newer over the R33 GTR, basicly they are all old cars by todays standards.:chuckle:

The GTTs are very good cars, thought they had to be sold very cheap against the rivals from Subaru and Mitsu. and had therefore some things that were a bit underdevelloped. (mainly a proper rear LSD, Turbo grade and suspension).

But if you get a new Turbo, Intercooler, injectors ex . . . R34 GTTs will outrun standard R33 GTRs. Then ad some nice suspension and the right size of wheels, to get the power down and they will also handle better then a standard R33 GTR. Thought will you only need to uprate your R33 GTR a bit to again have the lead on power-handling.

On the other side a GTT can look very cool and it is defo more easy to experiment (bodykit wise) on a cheaper R34 GTT then on your R34 GTR that is tree times more expensive.

Standard R34GTTs are very good and fast cars for the every day use. They are agile and are easy to mod towards better grip or drift setups (depending on your likings).

GTTs can be very good looking cars as well, and you can allways ad the GTR wide fenders.:smokin:


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

As much as the GTT's are a great car, only a GTR is a GTR!

I thought i wanted a newer car as well, and went through 2 V35's in 12 months, and as awesome as the V35 was, it just wasn't a GTR. 

I now have a 92 GTR and really don't miss the "luxury" at all. 

But it all depends on what you want. 

A nice sporty cruiser with a decent amount of poke? GTT
Balls out the greatest car to hit the road? - GTR!

 My 2 cents.


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^ As nismomad said, stick with the 33 GTR you won't regret it and save up to get the R34 GTR. By the time you've bought a 34 GTT and spent money on tuning it and making it look like a 34 GTR you will have had enough money to just go an buy the real deal. Unless you have specifics in mind for a GTT that wouldn't suit the GTR but can't imagine what they'd be. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Claus-Add said:


> ^^^^ As nismomad said, stick with the 33 GTR you won't regret it and save up to get the R34 GTR. By the time you've bought a 34 GTT and spent money on tuning it and making it look like a 34 GTR you will have had enough money to just go an buy the real deal. Unless you have specifics in mind for a GTT that wouldn't suit the GTR but can't imagine what they'd be. :thumbsup:


Hi mate,
I understand your reasoning, but I don't fully agree with your view.

A standard R34 GTR will cost around 60% more then a standard R34 GT-T. Presuming both cars are well maintained, low milage and top condition.

Many peoples I know (in japan and europe) would love to own an R34 GTR, but do to thier budget they won't buy one. Also do many of them feel disapointed when they drove for the first time a standard R34 GTR and got more disillusioned when they had to count again their money , what a full quality stage 1 tune on an R34 GTR would cost them in addition.

Then comes also the fact that not everyone owns a Skyline (GTR or GTTs) for circuit use or street racing against every car in front of them. So many like the bully looks of the R34 GTR and it lies on hand to pay the few extras to get your GT-T done with wide fenders.

I any case something similar to the cars I have shown above, would cost far less then a standard R34 GTR. and owning one of them would be a very good experience, if you don't care about the badge or the tuning potentials of the R34 GTR. (which anyway is just possible if you have the budget).

In japan we say better catching up with an EVO in a 400HP R34GTT, then smashing all your money in a standard R34 GTR and not catching up with the EVO.

Money is the key element here and the R34 GTR is not cheap, 
so if you can> go for it,
if not> don't cry after it.


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

jmotors said:


> Hi mate,
> I understand your reasoning, but I don't fully agree with your view.
> 
> A standard R34 GTR will cost around 60% more then a standard R34 GT-T. Presuming both cars are well maintained, low milage and top condition.
> ...


 Hi mate,

I also see your point too all i am saying is if it were me i would be holding onto my R33 GTR and freshening it up to keep an interest in it. Then maybe move on to an R34 GTR.


----------

